

SimplePie is ceasing development - edd
http://simplepie.org/blog/2009/09/26/simplepie-is-ceasing-development/

======
hellotoby
It's a shame that this is ceasing development as it was actually a reasonably
useful class. I'm sure there will be someone out there willing to fork it
though especially since it's in use on some pretty high profile sites. (e.g.
Guy Kawasaki's, alltop.com)

